# Moving



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

My husband and I decided that we want to move. Havent really found anything that we like but figured we better put the house up to even see if anyone is interested. Can but unless we sell!! So, my sister in law is a realtor so of course she listed our house. Our house sold in 3 HOURS!!!!!!!!!! Now we, I mean, I am FREAKING out. I'm worried about our V, Jack. Right now we have no place in mind to move, we are still looking. I am not going to jump into anything that I dont love just because we are going to be homeless in 30 days. I have been trying to find a rental, but no luck because either they dont allow pets or they wont let us rent month to month. The only other option is the in-laws. They love Jack, so thats not the big deal. I'm worried that I will have to retrain all over again and that he wont settle in ok. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

How very exciting!

Hopefully someone here will have some move specific tips. For what it's worth, Savannah and I have traveled and stayed both with friends and in hotel rooms. She spends more time looking to me for guidance in unfamiliar surroundings, but as long as I keep a semblance of her routine, she seems fine. The move obviously will be a much greater change, but I would pick a few routines and keep them consistent. For instance, I always take the same crate for her to sleep in and make sure that she slept on any bedding at least once at home. She gets her same food off of her same frisbee. Her favorite toys are put in her crate for a few days before we leave and they live in the crate while we are gone so she knows where they are. I make time to be with her every day in addition to her walks, even if it is just sitting next to her. One final thought, if she is going to have to sleep in a crate at your temporary home and doesn't currently, I would get her used to it now.

Good luck!


----------

